
Forcing Gzip Compression - gthank
http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2010/07/12/velocity-forcing-gzip-compression/
======
pjscott
I'm curious what proxies or antivirus software would mangle HTTP headers to
break gzip compression. I want to avoid buying them, or anything made by the
companies responsible for them, ever.

Does anybody know?

~~~
dabeeeenster
Proxies and antivirus software are the scourge of the production website. The
absolute scourge.

I cant count the number of times one of our clients has complained that
something has broken, accused us of being useless because we cant fix it, and
we subsequently discover they are running some ancient stinky version of MS
proxy on a Windows 98 box somewhere.

Happens ALL THE TIME.

Ignoring cache headers as well - that's a great one. Tell the browser never to
remember the page, but it goes ahead and remembers it for the next two weeks.
Marvellous.

Yep, I hate that shit more than IE6. At least you know where you are with IE6.

~~~
henrikschroder
There was a time, before AJAX, when Norton Antivirus thought it was a _great_
idea to protect users by rewriting javascript on the pages according to god
knows what rules. I was working on a website which used a pretty complex
javascript client, and had users which were... on the low end of the computer-
saviness scale.

The only advice that worked for these users was "disable Norton AV
completely". Good times. :-)

------
lennysan
First @souders gets to the front page of TechMeme, now he's on the front page
of Hacker News. He's on a roll!

BTW, if you are interested in web performance, we could use your vote for this
StackExchange community proposal:
[http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/6960/web-
performan...](http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/6960/web-performance)

------
nopal
Does anyone know how to get off-the-shelf servers like Apache or nginx to
serve gzipped content based on a cookie and hot the Accept-Encoding header?

~~~
pquerna
This should work inside Apache 2:

    
    
      SetEnvIf Cookie (.*)force_gzip(.*) force-gzip
    

Any request with the "force-gzip" variable set in the request env will ignore
the Accept headers and send deflated content to the browser.

